# Brown shit all over



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I am having a problem recently. I get this junk all over the inside of my tank anymore. I bought a algea brush but i have to clean it everyday or the whole tank get covered. Anyone know what this is or how to get rid of it. it is really getiing me mad it makes mt tank look like sh*t


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm with you on that, I just gave up scrubbing the sh*t, cuz it does nothing at all. I bought Algae Drstroyer Liquid , but it does*Nothing*, plus all the cautions make me very afraid to use it.

I'd love to know how to get rid of it too.


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

u guys got pleckos ?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

CKRAZY said:


> u guys got pleckos ?


 Nope i cant find any that they are decent size, Im looking of a bigger 1 so he doesnt get eaten as soon as he goes in there.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

What kind of lighting set up are you using?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sounds like brown algea. Chinese algea eaters will take care of it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you got a lot of sun comein in on the tank?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i think if its a lot of sun, it'd be green...not enough and it'll be brown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Could be colonies of cyanobacteria. In which case algae-cides would be ineffective. Some people call it "grease algae" because of its color and slimy feel.

There is little you can do other than performing larger water changes to reduce the nutrient content of the water.

Personally, I clean the glass and just let everything else grow algae and bacteria. I figure it's a natural part of a water-system. Next time you go to a lake or stream, pick up a rock or stick from the water and you'll see the same thing that's in your tank.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Aight thanks for the help


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

The same happened to me, brown stuff over rocks, plants, inside of glass etc. I cleaned it all up, and now only have the lights on for 2 hours a day. I haven't seen the brown stuff again.


----------

